
Explore the immersive web with Firefox Reality - bzbarsky
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/09/18/firefox-reality-now-available/
======
joshmarinacci
In case you have’t seen the video:

[https://youtu.be/06jyMtB3qIE](https://youtu.be/06jyMtB3qIE)

